# Wetsuit management - storage & wearing



## ceribells (Jul 2, 2020)

Y'all gone swimming yet?!

Actually, the first thing I tried was seeing how the wetsuit worked. And could I use it while wearing a a wand outfit? No. Could I assign it to a wand outfit? Nope. Could I equip it from a wardrobe? Also nope? Really? Can't assign to my tool ring either?

So what are your plans to change into your wetsuit and cute swimming outfit? I'm definitely never swimming with shoes on and no snorkel, backpack or pochette getting soaking wet. I gotta change outfits. I'm thinking of stashing wardrobe furniture in my beach areas. Coolers, changing rooms... Hopefully we can get a treasure chest in the update. And just keeping my wetsuit in my inventory, or stored until I need it. You'd have to manually change clothes, but oh well.

Any other ideas?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

I would have to set my non wand outfit to a wet suit but I dont like that idea.


----------



## ceribells (Jul 2, 2020)

@Saltyy 
The wetsuit equips like over your clothes. So it isn't an outfit, per se. I'm wearing an overall dress with a wetsuit overtop.


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 2, 2020)

I’ve never even used wands so it doesn’t matter much to me.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 2, 2020)

ceribells said:


> @Saltyy
> The wetsuit equips like over your clothes. So it isn't an outfit, per se. I'm wearing an overall dress with a wetsuit overtop.


Oh, I didn't know that? Thank you for the info!


----------



## ceribells (Jul 2, 2020)

@matt2019
I didn't for a long time either, but finally got tired of terraforming in pumps and a sundress. Or running back to change. And I know wands are popular.
I was hoping wetsuits would work with wands so we could easily pop off our shoes and bags.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 2, 2020)

That's interesting that it functions like a tool in every aspect except being able to assign it. This makes me want to have something similar to how mannequins in NL worked...

I suppose what you could do is make a wand outfit with just the snorkel/water shoes on it, since it goes over your clothes (and afaik you don't have to put shirts/pants on a wand outfit)? You'd still have to just carry the wetsuit around with you, but given that you can't assign it to the tool ring that looks like your best option.


----------



## ceribells (Jul 2, 2020)

@Le Ham 
You can't wear the wetsuit over a wand outfit  :[

I feel like this thread is slowly turning into a PSA about wetsuits, haha.


----------



## rezberri (Jul 2, 2020)

i was crossing my fingers that the wetsuit could be used on the wand but like u said it functions like a tool. im not too peeved about it, but wont lie that is also kind of inconvenient. i'll probably keep it in my storage until i feel the need to go swimming. if im going to a friend's island or something i'll always bring it with me tho. gotta dive off the docks and all that u know?


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 2, 2020)

ceribells said:


> @Le Ham
> You can't wear the wetsuit over a wand outfit  :[
> 
> I feel like this thread is slowly turning into a PSA about wetsuits, haha.


Oh hecc, sorry, didn't read it all the way through. Yeah the solution to this is probably gonna look like a QOL update of some sort

edit: Bc as it is otherwise, it's either, you get used to just swimming with your clothes on, or you carry your snorkel around in your pockets with you and then manually take your hat, shoes, & backpack off and let them take up precious pocket space

or if you wanted to be really extra, you could go to your wardrobe/changing room/fridge and intentionally change your outfit just to go swimming, like you would irl


----------



## John Wick (Jul 2, 2020)

It's just a wetsuit.

I put it on over everything.
Shoes and all, because what's the point of taking them off.


----------



## ihellaheartyou (Jul 3, 2020)

Has anyone had issues with your wet suits disappearing after you put in storage? I put two in storage & I can't find them. It is like my storage ate them. I have the bells to buy another, but definitely not storing them in storage anymore.


----------



## minimoon (Jul 3, 2020)

This was the first thing I checked after catching my first pocketful of creatures. So disappointing that I can't put it over a wand outfit - my plan was towel and snorkel, haha. I have a cooler by the beach so I guess I'll have to change our of my clothes before equipping it. I don't want to have to carry the snorkel around constantly!

Maybe I need to make a cute changing area on the beach! With showers and a vending machine. Does the changing room furniture item let you change or is it just decorative?


----------



## ceribells (Jul 3, 2020)

minimoon said:


> Maybe I need to make a cute changing area on the beach! With showers and a vending machine. Does the changing room furniture item let you change or is it just decorative?


It does!
It looks more retail-y than beach-y to me, but I'd love to see if you can make it work! I was also thinking you could tuck it or a smaller wardrobe item behind a house or bigger item like a lighthouse. But I'll forget it's back there  :^|


----------



## meggiewes (Jul 3, 2020)

I notice I take off everything when I put on my swimsuit. I might make a little beach area to keep my gear for the summer to make a cute little decoration. 

I like making a couple of swimming outfits. It is more immersive.


----------



## dizzy bone (Jul 3, 2020)

I have a cooler/closet by the beach to quickly match my accessories to my wetsuits. I don't keep the wetsuit on me and instead I put it on the beach and pick it up whenever I need to use it. I have a little diving area now so I keep some diving related stuff there.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm putting my wetsuit on display at my surfboard area on the beach, that way I can just take it when I needed! Of course I'll have extras in storage and I'm planning on using my outdoor freezer at my ice cream shop to use those. It's great to have a few options, right?

I agree about swimming in clothes/shoes. My only exception is the water shoes! I've been wearing those ever since this morning and they go with the wetsuits so well!


----------



## ceribells (Jul 3, 2020)

@dizzy bone @Pintuition 
I'd love to see the areas you mentioned!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jul 3, 2020)

using the changing rooms would be cute on the beach! so far I've just taken my shoes and bag off before I swim and drop them on my beach, then when I'm done I pick them back up


----------



## minimoon (Jul 3, 2020)

ceribells said:


> It does!
> It looks more retail-y than beach-y to me, but I'd love to see if you can make it work! I was also thinking you could tuck it or a smaller wardrobe item behind a house or bigger item like a lighthouse. But I'll forget it's back there  :^|


The beige, brown or green one with a tropical curtain might look alright. I don't think I have any of those yet though.
A little cooler behind a mermaid screen might be cute, once you get that diy


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 3, 2020)

Can you actually use the changing rooms to change into the wet suit? Cuz I tried and I couldn't find any of my way suits...


----------



## minimoon (Jul 3, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> Can you actually use the changing rooms to change into the wet suit? Cuz I tried and I couldn't find any of my way suits...


No the wetsuit isn't clothing (I mean it doesn't act like clothing in the game, haha)
I was going to use the changing room to put my snorkel on and take off bags and hats etc.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 3, 2020)

minimoon said:


> No the wetsuit isn't clothing (I mean it doesn't act like clothing in the game, haha)
> I was going to use the changing room to put my snorkel on and take off bags and hats etc.


Ohh I see okay. I understand. Yeah i figured. It kinda sucks  but i expected it because that's how it worked in New Leaf. I was just hoping I could put it on my wand. That would have been the most convenient thing ever so of course that wouldn't be possible


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 3, 2020)

So you can't put the wetsuit over a wand outfit... BUT it turns out you can put a wand outfit over the wetsuit. This might be a working solution for those of y'all who wear the same outfit every day - you just have your diving gear on under the wand outfit, then take it off to swim.

I change outfits every day and I don't use wands, so I'm probably gonna just carry my wetsuit around as another tool and create a changing room area for the accessories lol


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 3, 2020)

This really had me annoyed for the most part of the day, not being able to make it a wand outfit. Had to drop my wand and then equip the outfit. However FINALLY figured out you can "revert" with the wand. So I'm just always constantly wearing my swimsuit under my wand outfit. Works for me. Good enough.


----------



## ceribells (Jul 3, 2020)

@Le Ham and @Jhine7
Though I totally knew a girl who did this in like 3rd grade.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 3, 2020)

ceribells said:


> @Le Ham and @Jhine7
> Though I totally knew a girl who did this in like 3rd grade.


No shame at all!


----------



## Hoshi (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm going to try to collect all the variants and keep the 3 I like best, for my 3 characters. I'll giveaway the rest. Always gonna carry one along with my usual set of items. I don't use wands so the only other issue is shopping at Ables, but the suit comes off quick so that's good.


----------



## Loreley (Jul 3, 2020)

The first thing I wanted to do today was to rearrange a wand outfit with a snorkel to match my wetsuit. Was so annoyed when I found out I can't wear it over a wand outfit or assign it to my tool ring 

I mean, I was fine how it worked in NL but now that we've got a wand and a tool ring, it just feels like a huge missed opportunity to only be able to equip your wetsuit from your inventory and wear it with your non-wand outfit. QoL improvements are so strange with this game.

So I guess I'll just forget about getting a cute outfit for swimming and focus on the sea creatures instead.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jul 3, 2020)

Thankfully I’ve had a cooler on my beach for awhile anyway so I’ll probably just quickly change outfits rather than taking up spots in my inventory where sea critters could go...


----------



## Sloom (Jul 3, 2020)

since i lichrally never use my non-wand outfit i didnt really care about just stripping and whacking on a wetsuit

I have ordered about 3 different coloured water shoes from nook shopping though and also the nook inc wetsuit so hopefully I'll be able to come up with something cute for swimming. honestly though in nl it was impossible for me to make a wetsuit outfit look good so maybe I'll just have to deal with being ugly to make blathers happy


----------



## John Wick (Jul 3, 2020)

Just a heads up, there was actually a decent 'Leaf Wetsuit' in Nook's Shopping today.

It's better than those hideous striped ones!


----------



## Biyaya (Jul 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It's just a wetsuit.
> 
> I put it on over everything.
> Shoes and all, because what's the point of taking them off.


100%, there's no real reason to taking everything off for a virtual swim, but I do it anyways for virtual style.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 4, 2020)

I have coolers at my beach and i have a "summer-y" outfit equipped with water sandals, snorkel, and a hibiscus hair pin as my default/non-wand outfit 

I just equip the wetsuit over that


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 4, 2020)

ceribells said:


> Y'all gone swimming yet?!
> 
> Actually, the first thing I tried was seeing how the wetsuit worked. And could I use it while wearing a a wand outfit? No. Could I assign it to a wand outfit? Nope. Could I equip it from a wardrobe? Also nope? Really? Can't assign to my tool ring either?
> 
> ...


one of the items you can get from gullivaar is a treasure chest


----------



## Rosch (Jul 4, 2020)

Since I plan to meet Pascal everyday, I just have the wetsuit take up a space on my inventory. Or just wear it everyday. But out of courtesy for others when trading, I take it off.


----------

